# Happy Birthday Patricias!



## Donut (10 Aug 2007)

Aug 10th being the anniversary of the raising of the regiment, I thought I'd take a second to thank them all for 93 years of selfless service to Queen and Country, and wish them all many more years as one of Canada's proudest fighting forces!




DF


----------



## medaid (10 Aug 2007)

To the Patricias!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Aug 2007)

Up the Pats!


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Aug 2007)

I used to joke "A regiment since coffee break".  I joke no more.  Happy birthday!


----------



## pbi (22 Aug 2007)

You are all most kind. Thanks.  Come to the 100th in 2014!  The 75th was good, but this will put it in the shade. VP.

Cheers


----------



## 3rd Herd (23 Aug 2007)

pbi said:
			
		

> You are all most kind. Thanks.  Come to the 100th in 2014!  The 75th was good, but this will put it in the shade. VP.
> 
> Cheers


pbi,
does that mean a ration of moose milk twice a year ? We already have the 17th of March but they want to add another. I am all for it.


----------



## krustyrl (23 Aug 2007)

Raise a glass for the Patricias.....        :cheers:


----------



## pbi (24 Aug 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> pbi,
> does that mean a ration of moose milk twice a year ? We already have the 17th of March but they want to add another. I am all for it.



Yes, at least twice.But, hopefully not that bloody "Patricia Blue" beer again. I was tasked with trying to organize the sell off of the thousands we had left over after the 75th (interesting tale in itself...).

Cheers


----------



## MikeL (24 Aug 2007)

VP


----------

